

Recommended Reading - jdritz

I am the "business guy" involved in a young internet startup (much of the coding is in php). My tech knowledge is fairly limited. While I am never going to be a developer, I would like to gain a better understanding of at least the basics of the tech side. Any books/reading that people out there would recommend?<p>Thanks.
======
greenlblue
"Code" by Charles Petzold is a wonderful book about how computers work and it
covers pretty much everything but in a way that is accessible to anyone who
understand basic algebra.

------
blurry
If scalability is relevant to your product, this is an accessible classic:

[http://www.amazon.com/Building-Scalable-Web-Sites-
Applicatio...](http://www.amazon.com/Building-Scalable-Web-Sites-
Applications/dp/0596102356)

------
kunjaan
>basics of the tech side

This is a very vague target.

Do you want basics on web development? networking? computer science?
programming language? managing softwares? databases description? survey of
computer science?

~~~
jdritz
Basics on web development, yes. I was just given a book on php and sql, which
hopefully will help since both are involved in the project. Thanks.

